# Couple 08 Mandone questions



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

*Couple 08 Madone questions*

Got a new Madone 5.5 in February and was finally able to take it out for the first time on Saturday. Temp was 47 degrees and about 30mph wind, and still some snow around... Love the bike, so far. 2 questions:
1) What stickers do you leave on the bike and which do you remove? The sticker on the seat tube with the frame size looks like a good one to remove. And the one on the underside of the down tube, long silver thing with bar codes. I would leave the serial number of course. Just wondering..
2) Can I safely carry this bike on my Hollywood Road Runner hitch mounted bike rack? I don't want to damage the finish or the carbon.
3) And has anybody mounted a Polar CS200 cadence sensor on this bike? I put it on the down tube, doesn't look very great, but it does work. 

Andy A.


----------



## bleed_oil (Mar 6, 2008)

*stickers*

1) Take off every sticker except the long silver one with the serial number.
Of course add protective stickers wherever cables rub the frame.

2) no idea but my Yakima High Roller works well with my 6.5 Pro

3) no idea


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

andyaa said:


> Got a new Mandone 5.5 in February and was finally able to take it out for the first time on Saturday. Temp was 47 degrees and about 30mph wind, and still some snow around... Love the bike, so far. 2 questions:
> 1) What stickers do you leave on the bike and which do you remove? The sticker on the seat tube with the frame size looks like a good one to remove. And the one on the underside of the down tube, long silver thing with bar codes. I would leave the serial number of course. Just wondering..
> 2) Can I safely carry this bike on my Hollywood Road Runner hitch mounted bike rack? I don't want to damage the finish or the carbon.
> 3) And has anybody mounted a Polar CS200 cadence sensor on this bike? I put it on the down tube, doesn't look very great, but it does work.
> ...


1) what bleed_oil said, don't take off the sticker (the underside downtube serial number one) that says Warranty Void if Removed!

Take off the warning stickers and stick 'em on your tool box.

I left on the little silver sticker just under the DT bottle bosses and above the Madone 6.5 graphic I have no clue what it means, so I left it. It also appears to have some sort of sn/model number/series run number.

2) Sorry, cant help there

3) I don't run a computer, so I cannot help you there either. But just for others, the Trek Incite sensors need some work on the mount before it sits well on the fork or stays. The fork and stays are a bit diamond shaped on the cross section, so the mount as you tighten the zip ties, tend to pull it off the ideal "peak" position. You need to get some electrical tape or extra rubber pads and custom cut a seat for it to prevent movement. I can see these things (the sensors) making a head dive into the spokes, so be careful. 

zac


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm not familiar with your race but you should not use a rack that holds the bike by the frame if you can help it. The finish can be damaged. Best to use one that holds the bike by the wheels like a Saris Thelma.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

andyaa said:


> 1) What stickers do you leave on the bike and which do you remove? The sticker on the seat tube with the frame size looks like a good one to remove. And the one on the underside of the down tube, long silver thing with bar codes. I would leave the serial number of course. Just wondering..


I don't know about some of that other advice you're getting. I hear the stickers are pretty much the only thing holding those bikes together :ihih: 


(Don't listen to him. He's just jealous :crazy: )


----------



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought I remember reading in the owners manual about not clamping the frame in a repair stand or bike rack, they said. I know some bike racks clamp on the top tube on seat tube. The Hollywood rack I have has the 2 bars that come out and the bike sits on the bars. http://www.hollywoodracks.com/hitch-racks/roadrunner-hitch-rack.htm

Andy A.


----------

